# [SOLVED] Getting new components soon, need some assistance



## Niram (Jun 20, 2009)

Hey everyone, long time no see!

I'm getting new components soon and since I've been out of the hardware world for well over a year and I don't have a lot of time to get back into it, I figured why not ask the guys for some assistance!

I checked the recommended builds and most of those parts aren't available at the store that I'm using so I was wondering if anyone can check out the store and help me pick some parts. 

I should note that the PC is used for video editing, rendering, gaming, streaming, a bit of virtualization and soon 3D rendering(next year). I also have 2 monitors(will get another probably)

I wanted to go with GIGABYTE GA-Z97X-Gaming 3 and was debating between i5 4670K and i7 4770. I've always wanted an i7 but I'm just not sure how much more powerful it is compared to the 4670K. 
As for the graphic card, I have absolutely no idea what to go with and the suggested items aren't here.
The superclocked versions of GTX 760 and 770 aren't there so I'm not sure are the available GTX 760 and 770 worthy.

Here's the store links:


Motherboards: INTEL MBO - sviartikli
Processors: INTEL CPU - sviartikli
Graphic cards: GRAFI?KE KARTICE - sviartikli

Also regarding water cooling, yay or nay? Recommended build doesn't have it so I guess something is wrong with it :grin:

Hope you guys can help out!


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

*Re: Getting new components soon, need some assistance*

Personally I like Liquid Cooling Solutions, in the all in one format, not custom built types.
Others here shake their heads like old women and warn of potential leakage etc.

The i7 would be a good choice for rendering etc.
Both the 760 and 770 cards are capable, i'd avoid Ganward and go for Asus such as this > Grafi?ka kartica PCI-E ASUS GeForce GTX 760 OC, 2GB DDR5, DualDVI, HDMI, DP - 051.803.984 artikl | |

Or the Gigabyte > Grafi?ka kartica PCI-E GIGABYTE GeForce GTX 760 OC, 2GB DDR5, DualDVI, HDMI, DP - 051.803.952 artikl | |


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Getting new components soon, need some assistance*

I can link you all the parts you need, but I need to know how much you wish to spend.


----------



## Niram (Jun 20, 2009)

*Re: Getting new components soon, need some assistance*



Masterchiefxx17 said:


> I can link you all the parts you need, but I need to know how much you wish to spend.


I would like to limit these 3 parts to 5000ish of the currency that you can see on my store. 
I was thinking CPU 2k or 2.5K (i5 or i7), GPU 2k and MBO around 1k.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Getting new components soon, need some assistance*

Okay, I can't actually read anything on that site. :grin:

What currency do you use?


----------



## Niram (Jun 20, 2009)

*Re: Getting new components soon, need some assistance*

Croatian Kuna is the currency.

The problem is that you can't use local prices of your own, stuff is way more expensive in my country and in this currency, I figured I'd simplify as much as I can so I gave you direct links of the items sorted by biggest price. 
You can see the names and the prices easily 

Here I used Chrome to translate the site:


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: Getting new components soon, need some assistance*

I'ld go with your first choice from post #1. (Gigabyte GA-Z97X-Gaming 3) or the similar (and slightly less expensive) Gigabyte GA-Z97X-SLI.

Processor: Either of those you mention in post1 will perform well for you. Little if any difference with gaming. The i7 may be better with video editing/rendering.

Graphics: At your price point (< €250) I like the Radeon R9 270X, but for multi-monitor gaming, you might want to increase your budget to allow for an R9 280X or GTX 770


----------



## Niram (Jun 20, 2009)

*Re: Getting new components soon, need some assistance*



gcavan said:


> Graphics: At your price point (< €150) I like the Radeon R9 270X, but for multi-monitor gaming, you might want to increase your budget to allow for an R9 280X or GTX 770


Price point is actually around 250 euros if you convert the currency 

But thanks for the advice guys!

Any more words about water cooling maybe? Which Corsair version would be good?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Getting new components soon, need some assistance*

Liquid offers no advantage over air and the Intel OEM heatsink/fan is fine for normal use.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

*Re: Getting new components soon, need some assistance*

The techs here work under the paradigm that a recommended computer system should be the best combination of capability, quality and cost. There comes a point in any system of diminishing returns, where added input results in less and less output. Most of the recommendations here strive to hit the "sweet spot" of performance versus price. This is why several builds are listed in the building section -- so people can choose the best system for their needs.

Liquid cooling and overclocking usually go hand-in-hand and are really more of an enthusiast hobby than a necessity. If you want to spend hundreds of dollars more than you really need to on your system because you want to as a hobby then go ahead. However, you need to realize that you are mostly doing it as a hobby, not to increase the functionality of your system per se.


----------



## Niram (Jun 20, 2009)

*Re: Getting new components soon, need some assistance*

Perhaps I should have mentioned that I do my work from home, over this pc. I need it to be relatively silent and as fast as possible without spending too much, the sweet spot like you said.

I know that noise will exist when under load but I would like to minimize it any way I can. My current PC that you can see to the left is quite loud and it is bothering me and my work. Would these parts along with liquid cooling and the XFX 650W be relatively quiet? At least when not under load.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Getting new components soon, need some assistance*

Liquid coolers are rarely quieter than air (fans are still involved) and sometimes louder. Even OC'ing, which is basically pointless with new CPU's, is fine with a good aftermarket heatsink/fan.
The only application, that I am aware of, that warrants liquid cooling is very extreme ambient temp regions.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: Getting new components soon, need some assistance*



> Price point is actually around 250 euros if you convert the currency


 Alright, ignoring the typo, my statement in post7 regarding cards to consider stand.

Regardless the type of CPU cooler involved, it is only one part of the overall solution. The pc will also require an exhaust fan and probably another as intake. Those are going to mask the sound of all but the loudest heatsink/radiator fans.


----------



## Niram (Jun 20, 2009)

*Re: Getting new components soon, need some assistance*

I currently have front, top and back case fans along with gpu, psu fan and cpu cooler fan.
I figured I could use the back case fan as the liquid cooler fan and free some space in the case, get some temperatures down so I can regulate the fans at lower speed. I'm pretty sure that would result in lower noise compared to a regular cpu fan and my current situation.

My pc creates a ton of heat that makes my room deadly during summer, especially since I face the south side on the third floor of a building. I render a lot and my cpu spends about 2 hours a day working at 90% so my guess is that liquid would greatly help in reducing that massive heat that gets created.

My question regarding the best liquid cooling system still stands, I've heard that Corsair H75 is pretty good.

Also it's very likely that I'll go with the i7 4770, Gigabyte GA-Z97X-SLI and Asus GTX 760 so thanks for that!


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: Getting new components soon, need some assistance*

The H75 nets you a good compromise between cooling efficiency and sound level. There are more efficient units available, and quieter running ones. But I don't believe there are any which are both. However, in a high load situation (ie heavy overclock), the H75 will benefit from a second fan on the radiator.

You might review these articles before making a final.
AnandTech | Closed Loop AIO Liquid Coolers: 14-way Mega Roundup Review
Top 5 Liquid Cooling Heatsink Chart on FrostyTech.com (actually the top 10 for each of temp and sound level)


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

*Re: Getting new components soon, need some assistance*



> My pc creates a ton of heat that makes my room deadly during summer


Remember that unless you build the liquid cooling system yourself and put the radiator/s outside the room that even a liquid-cooled system will add heat to the room. Cooling systems just move heat around, they don't actually get rid of it.


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

*Re: Getting new components soon, need some assistance*

I'd recommend the Corsair H80i, H100i or H110 for liquid cooling if your case supports them.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Getting new components soon, need some assistance*



Niram said:


> I know that noise will exist when under load but I would like to minimize it any way I can. My current PC that you can see to the left is quite loud and it is bothering me and my work.





Tyree said:


> Liquid coolers are rarely quieter than air (fans are still involved) and sometimes louder. Even OC'ing, which is basically pointless with new CPU's, is fine with a good aftermarket heatsink/fan.


I would recommend you stick with standard air as well then. No need for a water cooling system. They are not needed.


----------



## T_Rex (Oct 21, 2012)

*Re: Getting new components soon, need some assistance*

I recommend the H80i as well along with Panther. Air is great too, but water is better if you know how to use it.


----------



## Niram (Jun 20, 2009)

*Re: Getting new components soon, need some assistance*

Okay guys thank you for your advice!

I got another question related to RAM.

Now I decided I will go with GA-Z97X-Gaming 3

I downloaded the ram qualified vendors list and I'm confused a bit. I currently have 2x4GB sticks of F3-12800CL9D-8GBXM Gskill ram and I can't find this ram in the list but I can find F3-12800CL9D-16GBXM which is basically the same stick, just 8GB not 4GB.

I don't exactly need 16GB of ram so I'm wondering can I use this ram with this motherboard without issues? I'm not very familiar with ram stick names and since very similar sticks are supported, I was assuming this stick is too.

Thanks for your replies so far!


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

*Re: Getting new components soon, need some assistance*

Your current RAM is listed as compatible on the G-SKILL site. If you wish, you could just add two more matched sticks to get 16 GB (probably not needed unless you are doing some serious video rendering or high-end CAD work). 

[RipjawsX] F3-12800CL9D-8GBXMDDR3-1600 (PC3-12800) 
8GB (4GBx2)
CL9-9-9-24
1.35 Volt

G.SKILL - RAM Configurator


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Getting new components soon, need some assistance*

A 2x4GB matched pair of 1600MHz G.Skill & Corsair will be fine. No need/use for 16GB unless you're doing very serious graphics/CAD work.


----------



## Niram (Jun 20, 2009)

*Re: Getting new components soon, need some assistance*



MPR said:


> Your current RAM is listed as compatible on the G-SKILL site. If you wish, you could just add two more matched sticks to get 16 GB (probably not needed unless you are doing some serious video rendering or high-end CAD work).
> 
> [RipjawsX] F3-12800CL9D-8GBXMDDR3-1600 (PC3-12800)
> 8GB (4GBx2)
> ...


Ah yes, I didn't think of visiting the Gskill website first :grin:

Thats all I needed to know! Thanks a bunch. 

This can be locked now


----------

